# Tamron USA Launches a New VIP Program for Loyal Customers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2017)

```
Tamron has launched a new VIP program for people that own 4 or more Tamron lenses that you have purchased and registered since May 2011.</p>
<p><strong>Membership Levels and 2018 Benefits:</strong></p>
<h4>TAMRON SILVER TIER</h4>
<p><em><strong>Tamron owners who have purchased and registered four (4) lenses during the time-frame of May 2011 and January 15, 2018 are eligible for these 2018 membership perks: </strong></em></p>
<ul>
<li>Welcome gift</li>
<li>Tamron magazine mailed 3X per year</li>
<li>$50 bonus rebate towards any Tamron lens</li>
<li>50% off of one Tamron event ticket (excludes summit)</li>
<li>10% discount on non-warranty repair</li>
<li>Invitation to participate in VIP Member contest</li>
<li>Membership Card w lanyard</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<h4>TAMRON GOLD TIER</h4>
<p><em><strong>Tamron owners who have purchased and registered five (5) lenses during the time-frame of May 2011 and January 15, 2018 are eligible for these 2018 membership perks:</strong></em></p>
<ul>
<li>Welcome gift</li>
<li>Tamron t-shirt</li>
<li>Tamron magazine mailed 3X per year</li>
<li>$75 bonus rebate towards any Tamron lens</li>
<li>50% off of two Tamron event tickets (excludes summit)</li>
<li>Free pass to one Tamron event (excludes summit)</li>
<li>15% discount on non-warranty repair</li>
<li>Invitation to participate in VIP Member contest</li>
<li>Membership Card w lanyard</li>
</ul>
<h4>TAMRON PLATINUM TIER</h4>
<p><em><strong>Tamron owners who have purchased and registered six or more (6+) lenses during the time-frame of May 2011 and January 2018 are eligible for these 2018 membership perks:</strong></em></p>


<ul>
<li>Welcome gift</li>
<li>Tamron t-shirt</li>
<li>Tamron LL Bean vest</li>
<li>Tamron magazine mailed 3X per year</li>
<li>$100 bonus rebate towards any Tamron lens</li>
<li>50% off of three Tamron event tickets (excludes summit)</li>
<li>Free passes to two Tamron events (excludes summit)</li>
<li>20% discount on non-warranty repair</li>
<li>Lifetime Limited Warranty on any new lens purchase from year of Club induction</li>
<li>Free shipping on repairs (Tamron USA will send a pre-paid shipping label to receive your lens)</li>
<li>Free 2-week lens loaners (if available, with signed loaner agreement)</li>
<li>Exclusive Tamron Photo Tips Hotline for questions about photo techniques and tips on how to use your lens and camera</li>
<li>Invitation to a Tamron Workshop Summit (see details below)</li>
<li>Invitation for chance to be profiled on website</li>
<li>Invitation to participate in VIP Member contest</li>
<li>Membership Card w lanyard</li>
</ul>
<h4>RESTRICTIONS and ELIGIBILITY</h4>
<p>The membership tiers will be assessed once per year. On subsequent years, VIP Club membership status will be announced to all Members on February 15 of each year, with the registration deadline being January 15 of the same year.</p>
<p>Not every lens qualifies towards the minimum of four for the VIP tiers. Per their website, and this is my interpretation of their rules:</p>
<ul>
<li>only Tamron model lenses that were current at the time of purchase count towards the tiers. Current lenses are listed on the Tamron USA website at tamron-usa.com</li>
<li>Teleconverters and Tap-In Console are not considered Eligible Purchases</li>
<li>Multiple purchases of same lens model, even if different mounts, are not considered Eligible Purchases</li>
<li>Each Member must own his/her own unique Tamron model lens</li>
<li>Grey market, open stock, and refurbished lenses are NOT eligible purchases</li>
<li>Only new and current Tamron lenses purchased from an authorized Tamron USA retailer are eligible purchases</li>
</ul>
<p>Read more at <a href="http://www.tamron-usa.com/vipclub/">Tamron-usa.com/vipclub</a></p>
<p><em>thanks Roger</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 27, 2017)

I wonder how many people own 6+ current Tamron lenses.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 27, 2017)

"50% off one Tamron Event ticket"

Would people actually pay money to attend a Tamron event?


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 27, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> I wonder how many people own 6+ current Tamron lenses.


Perhaps Dustin does. He seems to have an affinity for them. I have only one, which I like a lot. Perhaps I qualify for the Iron tier?


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 27, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many people own 6+ current Tamron lenses.
> ...



I immediately thought of Dustin too


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> I wonder how many people own 6+ current Tamron lenses.



why 6+ lenses? It clearly says 4 (four) Tamron lenses bought between May 2011 and Jan 15 2018 ... could be 4 versions of 18-200/300 consumer zooms ... i guess quite a few people will fulfill the condition.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2017)

I guess my 90mm adapt-all lens from 1975 does not count......


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> "50% off one Tamron Event ticket"
> 
> Would people actually pay money to attend a Tamron event?


In India a lot people attend Tamron photo walks.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 27, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many people own 6+ current Tamron lenses.
> ...



It also clearly says, 



> *TAMRON PLATINUM TIER
> Tamron owners who have purchased and registered six or more (6+) lenses during the time-frame of May 2011 and January 2018 are eligible for these 2018 membership perks:*


----------

